# Is a GSD right for me?



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello all, I'm sure this question has been asked here a hundred times. I've researched this some by myself and I get a few mixed reviews. I wanted to share my scenario and solicit your feedback.

I live in Florida (where it can get hot) and am about to move into a house with my soon to be wife. The house we just bought has 1400 sqft (not sure if it matters, but just in case) and a half acre lot (pretty big back yard) that is fenced with 4ft tall chain link. We also live near the beach (allows dogs) and a few parks (which allow dogs).

We'll be getting back from our honeymoon at the end of April and at that time, I was considering getting a GSD. I've done research on a few different breeds and wanted a dog that is very trainable. I plan to go through extensive obedience training. I don't just want him to sit, roll over, etc. to impress friends. I want him to bark if there's someone coming to the door but also be able to tell him "Quiet" and he stop. I don't want him to only listen if I have a treat in my hand, but to understand obedience must happen even if he sees another dog in the neighbors yard. The 3 breeds I came across were Goldador, Doberman, and the beautiful GSD. I read the GSD was more intelligent than the others, but I just love the look of GSD's anyhow. They look so noble.

So, about us: We both work M-F 8-5 (that's the biggest concern I have). She only gets a half hour lunch, so she wouldn't be able to come home at lunch. I get a flexible hour lunch and will live 15-20 min from work, so I could come home for lunch every day while he's a pup, but I wouldn't want it to be a lifelong occurrence.

We (she) have two cats (10 and 12 human years) and no kids. Both cats get scared of strangers (they both were pretty skiddish even around me until I moved in and realized they had to deal with me). But I think they'd warm up to a new dog.

I also work out pretty regularly. She does crossfit, I do too, but I also go for runs sometimes, so I could take the dog with me on the runs. However, I don't run every day. I've read on some sites that the GSD has to be ran every day, especially if you'll be away for 8 hours at work. Is that true?

I think I've made this post long enough, I don't want to scare people away from reading it. If you need more details, I'll be glad to provide, I just wanted to keep the OP short.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

German Shepherds are very loyal and family orientated. They want to be with their families. You have to ask yourself why you want a dog, when you are going to be so busy and really do not have the time, or are already making excuses as to why the dog will be left alone most of the day. Quite honestly, I do not think this is a fair situation for a dog. It could be okay, for an older rescue, who is already used to being alone, but I can't even imagine how this could be even remotely fair for a puppy. 
I would urge you to think about all of the realities of having a puppy. The sleepless nights, housebreaking, training etc, and ask yourself if you really have the time and patience for this for more than a week, because it takes a lot longer than this to raise a puppy. German Shepherds especially take time and commitment to get them to be that noble, well mannered, well adjusted dog you saw in your neighborhood. You mention the "look" of the GSD, but you really must consider the personality and if this is fits your lifestyle. A GSD, any dog, is not an accessory.



Again, if you must have a dog, consider an older rescue.


----------



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

While I fully appreciate you making assumptions and judgements about my motives with such little information about me, along with the 'dad talk' style lecture, I'd much rather receive information about the dog in regards to the scenario I provided.

Also seems you didn't really pay attention to what I wrote, since i never mentioned seeing a "well behaved dog in my neighborhood."



Regen said:


> German Shepherds are very loyal and family orientated. They want to be with their families. You have to ask yourself why you want a dog, when you are going to be so busy and really do not have the time, or are already making excuses as to why the dog will be left alone most of the day. Quite honestly, I do not think this is a fair situation for a dog. It could be okay, for an older rescue, who is already used to being alone, but I can't even imagine how this could be even remotely fair for a puppy.
> I would urge you to think about all of the realities of having a puppy. The sleepless nights, housebreaking, training etc, and ask yourself if you really have the time and patience for this for more than a week, because it takes a lot longer than this to raise a puppy. German Shepherds especially take time and commitment to get them to be that noble, well mannered, well adjusted dog you saw in your neighborhood. You mention the "look" of the GSD, but you really must consider the personality and if this is fits your lifestyle. A GSD, any dog, is not an accessory.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, I am new to owning a GSD, so I'm sure people who have LOTS more experience than I do will jump in here and give you great advice. I will say that I don't think a 4 foot fence will be enough for any of the dog breeds you've mentioned. In an ideal world, you could train your dog not to jump or climb right away and have that be completely proofed in all situations, but we don't live in an ideal world, and you really don't want to take any chances. Would it be possible for you to put in a taller fence? 

If you are going to get a puppy, really do your research and make sure you go with a reputable breeder. A good breeder will be able to match you with a puppy that meets your family's needs. Be completely honest with the breeder about your situation. A good breeder will be able to tell you if they will have a puppy that will be a good match for you. Good luck with whatever breed you end up going with!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

First things first. No such thing as a Goldador. Golden retriever mix/Labrador mix, yes. But keys not give them cute names so we can charge people for a designer breed. Ok snarky rant over. 

You guys sound like a lovely home. GSD are very active, loyal, smart, fun dogs. You guys are active and ready to incorporate a dog into your life. 

Yes, for the first 5 months you are going to need to come home for lunch, or pay someone to let the puppy out. Ideally, an 8 week old should be let out every 3 hours. But plenty of people work and have puppies. Just be aware that you will come home to accidents. 

The days you crossfit and don't run, does not mean the puppy gets nothing. Walks in the AM and PM and training must still happen. I don't run at all, my dogs have all survived LOL. Also, a pup can't run with you at all until 15-18 months, so something is going to have to give in the beginning to ensure the pup does get what it needs. 

So yes, with some juggling and sacrifice, you can do a puppy. 

I do like the suggestion of an older rescue as well. There are some amazing dogs in need of homes. And there would be a bit less of a worry of the work day and excersise needs.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I currently have a 13 week old puppy as well as a 2yr old adult GSD and work similar hours to you. Here's the break down of my weekday:

5:00am- wake up to screaming puppy in crate needing to go out, take puppy out
6:00am- go for morning walk with both dogs
6:30am- take out puppy again to potty. feed breakfast in crate. listen to puppy scream about wanting out of crate after breakfast
7:00am- trap puppy in bathroom with me as I get ready
7:30am- take puppy out one last time before leaving for work. 
12:30pm- pet sitter comes to let puppy out, clean crate, and stays to play for awhile ($20 daily)
5:00pm- rush home and let puppy out (no time for stops or errands along the way)
5:30pm- clean crate, feed dinner in crate and listen to puppy scream that food's done
6:00pm- take dogs out for walk and clean up puppy mess along the way
6:30pm- spend 30 mins with basic puppy obedience training
7:00pm- take puppy out again to potty
7:30pm- crate puppy and take adult GSD for run (yes, daily!)
8:15pm- take puppy out to potty
8:30pm- dinner (me!)
9:00pm- take puppy out to potty
9:45pm- take puppy out to potty
10:30pm- take puppy out to potty, crate her, listen to her scream, fall asleep cursing

Sprinkle in there constantly redirecting puppy (Efa) from eating my shoes, electrical cords, bathroom rugs, etc. I have to watch her CONTSTANTLY when she's out of the crate to make sure we don't have a house training slip inside and also to catch when she does signal to go out (yay!). I pick up water at 8pm so she can't keep refilling the tank and have to watch to make sure she doesn't try to eat my other dog's dinner. Efa will also bark and bristle if other dogs walk by so I have been correcting that as it occurs. I don't need an alert every time the sidewalk is used. 

Other things to consider with puppies is the frequency and scheduling of puppy vet appointments. I was able to get a weekend appointment but only because I scheduled in advance. Puppies also cost a lot (dog, crate, puppy pads, food, vaccinations, heart worm meds, flea tick monthly meds, toys, bowls, training classes, etc.)

If Efa hadn't been a last minute rescue I probably would have done as Regan suggests and rescued an older dog. Especially if this is your first GSD. They can be terribly trying puppies. And all dogs will likely damage your new house in some fashion or another. Just kinda goes with the territory. 

All that to say that of course GSDs are the best  and if you do decide to go forward with getting a puppy take a look through the threads on this forum regarding finding a respectable breeder, picking the right puppy, puppy training, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I only wrote 'Goldador" because I had seen it on a few different websites last night while doing further research. I found it to be a funny name, since growing up my family always had "Labrador retrievers" as we called them.

Anyhow, my only concern with a rescue was the behavior. I know it's harder to train older dogs and as this will be the first dog of my own (as I said, when I lived with my folks, we had dogs all growing up), I want to make sure I can train him well. Since GSD's are larger dogs, I worry about aggression and him becoming a statistic. As long as he will be trainable, I have no concerns, though.



@GypsyGhost - Thanks for the suggestion. I do plan on replacing the fence, I should've noted that in the OP. I'll leave the 4ft fence at the beginning if I get a pup, but we plan to replace it with 6ft privacy fence within the first year of living there (with it being such a big yard, it'll be a bit of money to replace).



gsdsar said:


> First things first. No such thing as a Goldador. Golden retriever mix/Labrador mix, yes. But keys not give them cute names so we can charge people for a designer breed. Ok snarky rant over.
> 
> You guys sound like a lovely home. GSD are very active, loyal, smart, fun dogs. You guys are active and ready to incorporate a dog into your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

Kahrg4 said:


> 12:30pm- pet sitter comes to let puppy out, clean crate, and stays to play for awhile ($20 daily)


This reminded me, my parents live in the same town as me and they have two dogs. I could either ask them to check on the new pup at lunch or (posing my question here) could I drop the pup off at their house? Or would this be bad training for the pup as you want them to recognize 'home'? I also had this same question in regards to puppy daycares. On the one hand, I assume it's good for the dog to socialize and get used to other dogs... but I also assume the dog needs to know where it's home is. Again, I don't have experience here, hence me asking.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I work full-time (similar hours to you if not more) and my pup is now 22 months old. What I did was take a week's vacation and instead worked half days for 2 weeks. My pup actually has NEVER had an accident in his crate. I spent the rest of the day with him and he actually only had to get up once during the night to potty (I took him out 2 other times .. I had an alarm set, but he never needed to go until around 4 am). I was very fortunate in that my grown son had a rather flexible schedule and was able to let the pup out sometime during the day when he got home from school, feed and play with it. I had no life after work and still don't. If I'm going to do anything in the evening, I go straight home first to let the dogs out and allow them to play (I have to rotate my dogs as my old dog hates my GSD). It is doable if you are committed to your puppy's well being.

I played with the puppy before work and in the evenings when I got home as well as training. We have been to several classes in the evenings as well. I don't walk him regularly because I live on an acre and our road is 55mph and I don't feel comfortable walking either near it, or near the property line of other people's land.

As to the 4 ft fence, I have one as well for most of my property (front fence is a higher board fence). Since I never leave the dog out alone, it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Common misconception that it's harder to train an older dog. It's not. Puppies are hard. They have no attention span. A young adult 1-2 years, fantastic age to get a dog. If you go through a good breed specific rescue, no problems. Well problems, cause it's a dog and no dog is perfect, but....

As for Goldador. You just happen to hit my pet pet peeve. Giving mutts fancy names. Nothing on you. All on the people that sell mixed breed dogs, give them a cute name shiapoo, maltipoo, bassador, chiweenie, and people get suckered into buying them. Just drives me bonkers. Dang. Did it again. I need to let it go, I have a problem. 

Lots of people successfully raise german shepherds every day in the country. Most people have jobs and make it work. It's not always easy. But it gets done. It's not some super intensive only the chosen few can participate. Lots and lots of first time owners do it. Just be aware of your limitations and what you want. 

I would also read through the puppy section. Just to give you an idea of how much they bite, how aggressive they can sound, how they chase the cats, don't like girlfriend/boyfriend, will only listen to girlfriend/boyfriend, bites harder on girlfriend/boyfriend, goes crazy when they see other dogs. In other words. Just read and be prepared. 

And find a good breeder. A realky good breeder. Look in that section as well. Lots of resources. 

Good luck!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It is possible to find older dogs at rescues with good temperaments, but you have to do your research on the rescue just like you would with a breeder. Whatever route you end up going, I think the key is to do your research. Kahrg4 is not exaggerating about how demanding a puppy is, though! I know I thought I was prepared for how much work a puppy would be, but it's really quite a bit more demanding than I had estimated! Also, be prepared to basically be eaten alive by a GSD puppy. You read about them being "landsharks" and you think you know how bad the biting will be, but nothing can prepare you for your puppy thinking you are the world's greatest chew toy!

We rescued our first dog (not a GSD), then went the puppy route this time. Both dogs were/are a lot of work, it was just a different kind of work. Just be prepared for lots (ALL) of your free time to go to whatever dog you end up with for a while!


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Benwood said:


> Hello all, I'm sure this question has been asked here a hundred times. I've researched this some by myself and I get a few mixed reviews. I wanted to share my scenario and solicit your feedback.
> 
> I live in Florida (where it can get hot) and am about to move into a house with my soon to be wife. The house we just bought has 1400 sqft (not sure if it matters, but just in case) and a half acre lot (pretty big back yard) that is fenced with 4ft tall chain link. We also live near the beach (allows dogs) and a few parks (which allow dogs).
> 
> ...


The short and nice answer is simply yes.

A GSD would be an ideal dog for you.
What I read in this post shows a caring owner, that is willing to learn and try communicate with the dog. 

I think the dog will also enjoy the large property.

As for running the dog that is great. No you dont need to run the dog every day. Especially since it can run in the large property. Most people walk their dogs anyways. So running is definately a bonus in exercise for the dog. The other activities you want to do, such as engaging in obedience classes is also great. Just remember that some work will need to be done, for the dog to run nicely with you. And also you will have to understand that some of those runs, will have to be with the dog in mind and not so much your training goals. An on leash dogs will compromise your run form.. So if you are a serious crossfiter you may need to adjust the purpose of the run to an extent. i.e. dont give up running the dog if you find it is 'compromising' your personal training. With some work however the dog will play nice, and run nicely with you.

As the other posters said. It is a commitment and a responsibility. (Its not just about getting a dog). If that message adequately went through, I think thats all they wanted to achieve.

Your preparation, and considered approach to doing this shows you understand that I believe.

All the best. Go for it.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, while reading your post, I noticed that 'you' have done the research, and 'you' want the shepherd. What does your fiancee want? Is she in total agreement? As for her cats.. They will most likely be totally chased, bitten, harassed! As for the landsharks, this is 1000% true, and it hurts! I wish you luck in your search and your marriage. Enjoy


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You can volunteer to foster at your local GSD rescues and adopt the one that you bond with. There are lots of wonderful GSDs in rescue that have good temperament, playful, solid and trainable. The local rescues here also offers foster to adopt programs. Some rescues are also good with telling you whether a particular dog will be ok with cats or not. 

A good GSD is a good GSD, regardless of age. There are also puppies in the rescues. Give it couple months to relax in your home and the GSD would show you its true colors - whether good or bad.

I got a GSD puppy as my first GSD and boy... that was so hard, sharp learning curve. Then I tried fostering GSD teenagers and it was night and day difference. They are easily potty trained, actually listens to you (as in they can stop and pay attention, rather than be distracted by your feet, hand, leaves, air, etc).


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Hello, while reading your post, I noticed that 'you' have done the research, and 'you' want the shepherd. What does your fiancee want? Is she in total agreement? As for her cats.. They will most likely be totally chased, bitten, harassed! As for the landsharks, this is 1000% true, and it hurts! I wish you luck in your search and your marriage. Enjoy


Oooh, good point! Definitely make sure your fiance knows what she will be in for. Don't want to start your marriage out with lots of resentment over an animal!

Deb- It hurts so badly to get bitten, doesn't it? I've cried a few times, and bled numerous times so far, and Bash is only 16 weeks!


----------



## Benwood (Feb 15, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Hello, while reading your post, I noticed that 'you' have done the research, and 'you' want the shepherd. What does your fiancee want? Is she in total agreement? As for her cats.. They will most likely be totally chased, bitten, harassed! As for the landsharks, this is 1000% true, and it hurts! I wish you luck in your search and your marriage. Enjoy





Debanneball said:


> Hello, while reading your post, I noticed that 'you' have done the research, and 'you' want the shepherd. What does your fiancee want? Is she in total agreement? As for her cats.. They will most likely be totally chased, bitten, harassed! As for the landsharks, this is 1000% true, and it hurts! I wish you luck in your search and your marriage. Enjoy


That's a very good point. We've discussed it quite a bit and we agree on training methods, etc. She's even acknowledged "I know it'll take a while for the dog to get used to the cats and vice versa... but once Asher (the more dominant male cat) hits the dog in the face once, hopefully he'll get the picture." She's 100% on board with it, though.

@Bear L - As I've read from others, I am considering doing a foster/rescue program. I found a local GSD rescue today and on their website with the available dogs they list their temperment, whether good with kids, cats, and/or dogs, etc. They provide vet care and shots, you provide a home... Seems like a good place. I'll definitely have to check into that further.


To all: Thanks for the feedback. I know it will definitely be a sacrifice on my end and a big commitment to train and own a dog. I've wanted one for a long time and I really look forward to it  Thanks for the thoughts and encouragements.

I'll be sure to post back again once we find one right for us.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

And, don't forget the photo's! Good luck with whatever you decide!




Benwood said:


> That's a very good point. We've discussed it quite a bit and we agree on training methods, etc. She's even acknowledged "I know it'll take a while for the dog to get used to the cats and vice versa... but once Asher (the more dominant male cat) hits the dog in the face once, hopefully he'll get the picture." She's 100% on board with it, though.
> 
> @Bear L - As I've read from others, I am considering doing a foster/rescue program. I found a local GSD rescue today and on their website with the available dogs they list their temperment, whether good with kids, cats, and/or dogs, etc. They provide vet care and shots, you provide a home... Seems like a good place. I'll definitely have to check into that further.
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Benwood: I haven't read the other responses because don't feel like reading every single one, so I am not sure if people have already said this. My opinion is this:

You can have a GSD. Nothing about your situation tells me that you would be an unfit gsd owner.

I have some concerns but they CAN be addressed and are in no way deal breakers.

4 ft fence. I think a taller fence would be safer

2 cats, make sure the gsd likes cats.

I would avoid getting a puppy's too much work for two people who are gone all day at work.

Make sure when you and your wife start a family, that SHE (and you too) are 100% committed to having a gsd! and a baby! and 2 cats. Don't ever think that it's too much work or your gsd would be happier with a family that has more time with it and rehome it. DO NOT do this. If your wife or you even THINK this could be a possibility once she has a baby, don't get a gsd. Also, if a gsd and a baby are too much to handle, DONT have another baby until the gsd passes away from old age. Adding another baby in the mix will just make it harder. 

Take some time off of work when you adopt the gsd to acclimate him to your schedule and home, so when you start going back to work he doesn't develope separation anxiety, or doesn't start causing problems. Maybe a week off. Well either you or your wife, but definitely take so e time off or get the gsd over a holiday so you get some extra days off.

You don't have to run your dog everyday. Run him as much as you can. If you don't feel like running him that is okay. Just walk him. And play fetch with him in the yard or in the house. 

Research training, and find a good trainer who will teach your dog more than just sit, stay, etc... (You might be able to do this on your own though with enough research)

Fostering to adopt is a great idea. No commitment to keep the dogs forever, but when you get the right one you will know ;-) and you can be a foster failure. This is smart.

Good luck, and I think you COULD make a great gsd owner.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

2 more things

Get one that is okay with kids since u and your wife might have one, one day.

Be prepared for the nonstop shedding in the house. Regardless of how much you brush or bathe the gsd. And the gsd should be an indoor dog too, so you are STUCK with the shedding. Get a vacuum and a swiffer sweeper mop. Take this into consideration if one day you might have a baby crawling around.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Barbie....

Good to warn about the hair and shedding, but for some of us it's not _that_ big a deal.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Barbie....
> 
> Good to warn about the hair and shedding, but for some of us it's not _that_ big a deal.


That is awesome. I need one of those for my house!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> That is awesome. I need one of those for my house!




I agree! I have learned to live with dog hair BUT don't you agree it is something the OP should be aware of? Not everyone is ready for nonstop shedding.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I agree! I have learned to live with dog hair BUT don't you agree it is something the OP should be aware of? Not everyone is ready for nonstop shedding.


Oh, of course! I'm extremely glad I knew about the shedding before we got Bash.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I did say it was good to warn of it. 

I've read a lot of your posts, mentions about mopping twice a day......let's just say the shedding is something you take very seriously and it comes across in your posts. 




BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I agree! I have learned to live with dog hair BUT don't you agree it is something the OP should be aware of? Not everyone is ready for nonstop shedding.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

They sell them on Etsy. 

I've got two german shedders with a side of Aussie in my house. 

(I fought the hair and the hair won...). Hehehe

Time to take a walk with the pups now.



GypsyGhost said:


> That is awesome. I need one of those for my house!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I did say it was good to warn of it.
> 
> I've read a lot of your posts, mentions about mopping twice a day......let's just say the shedding is something you take very seriously and it comes across in your posts.


Haha this is true...I am a neat freak lol! But it is something I deal with because I am a dog lover, a gsd lover. And we all know being gsd people, that gsd's are one of the dog breeds that shed THE most including huskies and some others... So I just think he should be ready for this undertaking. When we find our heart dog though, what is a little mopping?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to be a neat freak too. 

I got past it though. 

O.k. This is serious and funny....when you are on your death bed what will you regret more, having fuzzy dust bunnies under the chair or not having spent more time playing with your dog?

:gsdbeggin:






BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Haha this is true...I am a neat freak lol! But it is something I deal with because I am a dog lover, a gsd lover. And we all know being gsd people, that gsd's are one of the dog breeds that shed THE most including huskies and some others... So I just think he should be ready for this undertaking. When we find our heart dog though, what is a little mopping?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I used to be a neat freak too.
> 
> I got past it though.
> 
> ...


I know I know...it's my best quality and also my curse. My husband tells me to take it easy with the cleaning but... I can't help it haha. My grandmothers on both sides where obsessive cleaners, my grandfather highly organized perfectionist, and my mother cleans when she is tense, nervouse, excited, pretty much any excuse to clean. It runs in my family. We all clean too much :-( but it's okay, captain "helps" me around the house so we can still spend time together


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Benwood said:


> Anyhow, my only concern with a rescue was the behavior. I know it's harder to train older dogs and as this will be the first dog of my own (as I said, when I lived with my folks, we had dogs all growing up), I want to make sure I can train him well. Since GSD's are larger dogs, I worry about aggression and him becoming a statistic. As long as he will be trainable, I have no concerns, though.


Ben, please don't underestimate rescues or believe the sterotype that they ended up in a rescue because they were aggressive or "untrainable". I got my GSD rescue from a breed-specific rescue when he was estimated to be about 3 years old. He was basically already housetrained and just needed one reminder, but he also didn't have the full run of the house until we were sure he could be completely trusted. Many GSD owners will tell you that GSDs brains don't seem to really "turn on" until they are adolescents anyway. They will exhibit the landshark puppy behavior for quite some time. I did obedience training with Panzer, and like all GSDs, he was very smart and caught on quickly. I have no idea whether he'd had any obedience training before he came to me (he wouldn't sit on command but there's always the chance he wasn't trained in English, so who knows?). I had Panzer for 12 years and he passed away last April at the estimated age of 15. He was an absolutely wonderful dog and there was never any concern about him being aggressive. My son was 10 years old when we got Panzer, so he basically grew up with Panzer, although the dog clearly bonded more with me than with anyone else in the house, probably because I did the training and feeding. My point is just to say not to discount a rescue because of stereotypes. Dogs end up in rescue for a variety of reasons, and many of those reasons are the owner's fault and not the dog's fault. You sound like you and your finance would make wonderful GSD owners and that you've thought about how you would incorporate a dog into your life. That's a wonderful start! The owner's on this forum can attest to the fact that a GSD is a loyal, loving companion who wants nothing more than to please you. Good luck with whatever decision you come to!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Benwood: Make sure when you and your wife start a family, that SHE (and you too) are 100% committed to having a gsd! and a baby! and 2 cats. Don't ever think that it's too much work or your gsd would be happier with a family that has more time with it and rehome it. DO NOT do this. If your wife or you even THINK this could be a possibility once she has a baby, don't get a gsd.


 So don't rehome for a baby, but it's ok to rehome if the dog doesn't bark enough? what in the world.......

To the OP - you sound like a great home to me. Most people have to work full time. It would be ideal to be home with the puppy but it's not reality for most people. My GSD likes to bike ride and be active, but we are both lazier in the winter so it works out.


----------

